# Don Youngblood's death



## tee (Jun 21, 2005)

I didn't know he died on May 8th of a heart attack. Anyone remember him? He was a Masters Mr. Olympia champion

http://www.donyoungblood.com/


----------



## ORACLE (Jun 21, 2005)

didn't recognize him...but he was built


----------



## Parker123 (Jun 21, 2005)

How old was he?


----------



## pincrusher (Jun 21, 2005)

tee said:
			
		

> I didn't know he died on May 8th of a heart attack. Anyone remember him? He was a Masters Mr. Olympia champion
> 
> http://www.donyoungblood.com/


yeah i saw the articles and it is a big loss to the bodybuilding world.  he was a great champion in the masters class and also gave the top guys a run for their money in the regular olympia class.  he died of a heart attack but i havent read where they tried to blame steroids yet but im sure they will.

don youngblood seemed to be ripped year round.  i dont think i ever saw him where he had any visible bodyfat on him.  he was one of the ones who benefitted from the new masters class in the olympia because he could never seem to break into the top spot in the regular one.


----------



## MdTNT (Jun 21, 2005)

Don was 53 yrs old when he died, he did nto start using AAS until he was 35 or clsoe to it. He spent most of his time after that on. Yes it has been concluded that hew died of a masive heart attack and it has been attributed to AAS use. No matter what is said we all know that there are risk asociated with AAS use and no one wants to hgear of any bro's death being attributed to it but some things have to be accepted and that is what we spenfd our time on tehse fdorums trying to educate people about other wqise none of us wouyld be tagging those litle disclaimers at the bottom of ourt signatures that say seak medical advisement or should not be used with out a dosctors supervision....we accept this los in our community and regret that it happened. Don was a good person and the people who i know that knew him have all said he was top notch.


----------



## tee (Jun 21, 2005)

MdTNT said:
			
		

> Don was 53 yrs old when he died, he did nto start using AAS until he was 35 or clsoe to it. He spent most of his time after that on. Yes it has been concluded that hew died of a masive heart attack and it has been attributed to AAS use. No matter what is said we all know that there are risk asociated with AAS use and no one wants to hgear of any bro's death being attributed to it but some things have to be accepted and that is what we spenfd our time on tehse fdorums trying to educate people about other wqise none of us wouyld be tagging those litle disclaimers at the bottom of ourt signatures that say seak medical advisement or should not be used with out a dosctors supervision....we accept this los in our community and regret that it happened. Don was a good person and the people who i know that knew him have all said he was top notch.



Ironman magazine says he died at age 51 on Sunday May, 8th in his Arkansas home. He died of a heart attack, but had diabetes and a family history of health problems. He had a son that died at age 11 of aneurysm. It makes no mention of steroids being attributed to his death. Where did you read that?


----------



## MdTNT (Jun 22, 2005)

tee said:
			
		

> Ironman magazine says he died at age 51 on Sunday May, 8th in his Arkansas home. He died of a heart attack, but had diabetes and a family history of health problems. He had a son that died at age 11 of aneurysm. It makes no mention of steroids being attributed to his death. Where did you read that?


you are correct about his age bro'...a typo on my part. As for the choice of words "associated" might have ben worng but the asociation in the community has been that the massive heart attack which happend durring his sleep is not lessened bu the fact that he was on gear. The rest of my post should make it pretty clear as to my position on this thoguh. As for the autopsey report, his family has not allowed the results to be released pending further investigation. Md


----------



## tee (Jun 22, 2005)

MdTNT said:
			
		

> you are correct about his age bro'...a typo on my part. As for the choice of words "associated" might have ben worng but the asociation in the community has been that the massive heart attack which happend durring his sleep is not lessened bu the fact that he was on gear. The rest of my post should make it pretty clear as to my position on this thoguh. As for the autopsey report, his family has not allowed the results to be released pending further investigation. Md



Thanks for the info. Im sure AAS and his family health problems both contributed to his death. He had to be on massive amounts of juice to maintain the size he was at. I can guarantee that there will be a lot more deaths of pro BBers in the future. The human body can take quite a lot abuse, but the amounts of steroids, growth hormone, insulin, and many other drugs supps, and meds these guys are on is bound to cause severe health problems. I guess that will finally give the media the pound of flesh it has been looking for to say, "We told you so. Steroids are bad and kill you!"


----------



## MdTNT (Jun 22, 2005)

tee, i'll send you a link to this topic on another forum....you will rally eat it up, but you're so right and to hear iot from other ifbb pros saying the same shit is really eye opening too. I'll dig it up in the morniing for ya'..Md


----------



## tee (Jun 22, 2005)

MdTNT said:
			
		

> tee, i'll send you a link to this topic on another forum....you will rally eat it up, but you're so right and to hear iot from other ifbb pros saying the same shit is really eye opening too. I'll dig it up in the morniing for ya'..Md


Thanks


----------



## Ironaddict (Jun 24, 2005)

Crazy story about Don.  I admire him for his struggles.  I was in Alma, Arkansas with some friends for a business ordeal.  I happed to meet Don one night at a friends house prior to going out on a friday night.  Long story short I got to meet Don and see his lifestyle back in 2002.  He was a party animal and he was taking massive amounts of goods.  I spoke with him and some friends about their comp and current cycles and found out how much chems they were hitting.  WOW!!!  Massive, but to get to the point Don and some friends that night managed to pull an all nighter and party with soem of the strongest uppers and stimulants I have ever seen.  I had no idea anyone could handle that much while being on a large cycle.  But these guys used insulin and ther thyroid meds like candy.  So the whole diabeties and heart failure sad as it sound fits my recolection.  I tell you what driving a car around in first gear all the time is going to blow something!!!


----------



## DragonRider (Jun 24, 2005)

He has a serious GH gut in those photos.


----------

